# Salinas Judo Club Info Needed



## digitalronin (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know this group. I'm looking for a new instructor in the salinas/monterey area. I studied kenpo up until the instructor jacked the fees beyond my budget. Looking for something that has both striking and grappling, or just grappling (my weak point). *

  NORTHERN CALIFORNIA JUDO ASSOCIATION, INC.
  HOKKA JUDO YUDANSHAKAI*
17 Winham Street, Salinas, California 93901
  Voice: 831-424-9330    Fax: 831-424-8028
 www.hokkajudo.org


  The instructor in salinas is              Bob Uemura (Godan), and teaces at the YMCA.
www.usjudo.org of which they are a member has this info

CA

01

C

0029

State

Year         of Course

Level Sequence         # within State


CA CA03D0179 UEMURA BOB 11/16/2003 4/00/06 4/00/06


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I used to live in Salinas, but don't know the club. Did you ever check it out?


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 24, 2006)

I believe this is the judo place over by the courthouse inside the ymca. From what i have seen of judo i really like the sport, other than the breakfalls.  Would an inner ear condition prevent some one from performing a forward roll.  I keep hacking at it but so far nada.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't think it'd prevent it, but it might make it harder. But, forward rolls aren't a huge part of Judo.


----------

